# Android game programmieren



## nit19969 (16. Dez 2021)

Hallo,


ich würde gerne während der Semesterferien ein retro Spiel für Android nachprogrammieren, zumindest ansatzweise, also nicht das ganze Spiel sondern nur die ersten events. Weiß nicht ob das jemand kennt, Kolumbus von 1994.
In Java habe ich mittlerweile nach 2 Semestern relativ gute Grundkenntnisse und in sql auch. Zumindest was das programmieren von Anwendungen angeht. Android ist aber neu für mich und habe bisher nur 2 Apps programmiert mit table layout, multi recycle view und sqlite. Eine einkaufsluste und eine Haushaltsbuch.


Leider habe ich keine Ahnung wie ich anfangen soll. Meine Idee wäre entweder ein relative Layout und mit ontouchlustener Koordinaten holen und neu setzen oder mit table Layout und mit views für die einzelnen Zellen arbeiten. So würde ich dass zumindest bei tiktok machen. 


Für Ratschläge wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## Blender3D (17. Dez 2021)

nit19969 hat gesagt.:


> Weiß nicht ob das jemand kennt, Kolumbus von 1994.


Da hast Du dir ja gleich ein sehr komplexes Spiel ausgesucht. Die Spiellogik sollte unabhängig von der Plattform  (Android, Windows Mac ..) sein.
Wenn es darum geht sich Android anzueignen, würde ich mich auf ein einfacheres Spiel stürzen.


----------



## Robertop (17. Dez 2021)

Ich würde dir auch empfehlen, erstmal ein kleineres Spiel zu programmieren, um dich mit Android und Spieleprogrammierung vertraut zu machen. Mit sowas wie TicTacToe kann man zum Beispiel erste Erfahrungen mit der UI sammeln, ohne sich direkt auch noch um eine komplexe Spiellogik, schöne Grafiken und Soundoutput gedanken machen zu müssen.

Wenn es um Spieleentwicklung geht, schwören auch viele auf Unity. Das nimmt einem, soweit ich weiss, eine ganze Menge Arbeit ab, was die Engine und so weiter angeht, und man kann sich auf das Spiel an sich konzentrieren.


----------



## nit19969 (17. Dez 2021)

Hi, 
Danke für eure Antworten. 
Dann mach ich erstmal tiktacto und irgendwann später werde ich mich mal mit unix beschäftigen. 
Danke


----------



## Blender3D (17. Dez 2021)

nit19969 hat gesagt.:


> später werde ich mich mal mit unix beschäftigen


Du meinst Unity


----------



## nit19969 (17. Dez 2021)

Blender3D hat gesagt.:


> Du meinst Unity


Ja, Danke


----------

